# Dog Flies



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Headed down this week, have the dog flies shown up yet?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum2 (Jun 29, 2016)

if your talking about the small black biting flies on the beach and your boat when south of the coast.............

They will be when the wind is out of the north.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Yep, that's them. The black flies on the beach. I haven't found anything that will deter them outside of long pants and long sleeve shirt. I have tried thermocell, DEET and Permethrin.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

They generally show up around September. Aggravating sonsabitches.


----------



## txsouthcc (Jan 2, 2015)

This sounds terrible...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

try a fly swatter


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

a said:


> try a fly swatter


In each hand.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ankle biters


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If I took two fly swatters to fend them off, at the end of the day my legs would probably end up looking like I had Sassed my mom when I was a kid. Lol .... damn a dog fly !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for shits and giggles, here's one from last year: Good Grief!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

don't know about dog flies, but i recently came across a good remedy for yellow flies. use 10 oz. listerene, 4oz. rubbing alcohol, and 2oz. hydrogen peroxide, mixed in a spray bottle. works great for me. I've been using it lately at night floundering and crabbing. its pretty refreshing when you spray it on also.


----------

